# Fiddling About in Photoshop



## Sylvanite (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a couple of things I wanted to try out.  One was a piece of mirrored acrylic sheet I recently bought.  Another was a program I installed to do focus stacking.  I also had an idea centered around the phrase "primary colors".

So, I took this picture:







I hope it proves interesting,
Eric


----------



## 76winger (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll have to get amok at this when I get back to the computer, but form what I see on my iPhone its interesting to see a different color reflection, and see a ghost image above AND below the reflection.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 8, 2013)

I can see *four* ghost reflections in the original image.  There is one above the principle reflection and three below it.  I don't like more than one reflection in my photos, so I'll probably switch back to black acrylic and shelve the mirrored sheet.  I was also disappointed at how much chromatic aberration (another CA) showed up.  There is 5 pixels worth of purple fringing in the chrome highlights.  I expected better from this lens (an 85mm prime at f/8).  I was at the edge of its focus range, though.  Perhaps it would do better if I backed off some.  I plan to try again with a short extension tube.

I forgot to rotate the image before cropping (it's tilted about 2 degrees), and I didn't remove the CA.  The color fringing is less pronounced (but still visible) in the resized photo.  I could have edited out the extra reflections, but it would have taken a lot more time.  This was mainly an exercise in focus stacking (10 images) and changing colors - which was still interesting.

Regards,
Eric

P.S.  The pen itself is actually red, white, and green (not blue).  I re-shot my Peppermint Stick pen.


----------

